# Really sad day today...really sad.



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

Well guys, I finally got my prosthetic foot yesterday...and as uplifted as my spirit always is about my one and only passion (mountain biking of course) :thumbsup:...has taken it on the chin. THIS STUPID FOOT WEIGHS A TON !!! :madman:
I don't know at this point whether I'll be able to...ride again.
Damn this hurts. :madman:
...I just don't know what to say.
After all the learning i've done.After all the help you guys have given me.After all the priceless moments and all the fun i've had spending time talking with you guys on the forums. After all the help I've given to those in need. and all the parts I've gathered to complete my builds from scratch.
...Yep.after all the obstacles i've overcome, now it's come down to gettig beaten by a stupid disease called diabetes.
I am totally disgusted.
and I feel like i have the right to be.
...But this is to all who have come to know me and tried to help me...
I:thumbsup: WILL:thumbsup: NEVER:thumbsup: GIVE:thumbsup: UP:thumbsup: TRYING:thumbsup:!!!!!!!!
OK.
Now I feel better.
Back to the forums.
---zarr .


----------



## wyatt79m (Mar 3, 2007)

Don't give up now... Can you add weight to your other foot ? Like ankle weights or something to even them out ?


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

wyatt79m said:


> Don't give up now... Can you add weight to your other foot ? Like ankle weights or something to even them out ?


Don't want to add weight.Prolly somebody has a reasonably-priced high-tech lightweight foot that won't cost me an arm and...OK, i'll say it...a leg. 
pardon my pun. (LOL)
Seriously, if I can laugh my way through this one, i can do anything.:thumbsup:
It's just frustrating.I learned an awful lot about bikes to have this %&#! happen now.
Know what I mean?
hmmm.Yeaah buddy.


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

Zarr,

Once your foot is on the pedal the weight won't be such a factor as it will be resting on the pedal and you won't need to be lifting it as with walking. Walking requires 100% load bearing on each step, cycling does not. Don't get discouraged as you have had it less than a full day. In the short term I say get used to walking for now and keep visualizing yourself pedaling and smiling, :thumbsup: I really do mean to try to visualize it, for now think bike path then maybe mtb after that.

Keep your chin up and try to be patient for now (I am the worst at being patient, btw)


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

pppbbbt, you'll ride again. i can't imagine a lopsided foot keeping you down. best wishes for a fast learning curve.


----------



## car_nut (Apr 5, 2010)

Emmanuel Ofosu Yeboah. Google him. Buy the DVD "Emmanuel's Gift" off Amazon for $9. Watch it while you're on the trainer. You'll be amazed and will certainly believe that you can ride again.

Cliff notes: Disfigured, impoverished young man asks UN for a bike so he can cycle across Ghana raising awareness about the country's crazy high rate of disabilities. Get's invited to the US and competes in a triathlon. Doctors donate cost of amputating his deformed leg above the knee. Gets prosthetic and six weeks later shaves 3 hours off his triathlon time. Starts charity in his country and is recognized by the country's king. Dude could also school most people in soccer while on crutches.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

Man, just figure it out. You can do it.

Oscar Pistorius - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

smilinsteve said:


> Man, just figure it out. You can do it.
> 
> Oscar Pistorius - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


You know guys...I got flamed real bad years back when I first subscribed to Mtbr.com because I more than once brought up God in a few threads I was on. But in order for me to be better understood, I have to do that sometimes.Desperate needs call for desperate measures.
...He'll get me through. 
Yeah.
He always does. 
---zarr 
I'll see you guys on the trails.
:thumbsup:


----------



## s0ckeyeus (Jun 20, 2008)

Woah! That's intense. I'm sure there's a cycling specific prosthesis available that will help you out. Good luck finding something.


----------



## spaightlabs (Dec 3, 2011)

zarr said:


> You know guys...I got flamed real bad years back when I first subscribed to Mtbr.com because I more than once brought up God in a few threads I was on. But in order for me to be better understood, I have to do that sometimes.Desperate needs call for desperate measures.
> ...He'll get me through.
> Yeah.
> He always does.
> ...


Anyone flames you on that is not worth your time. I'm a fully recovered Catholic and even given that I still look to the big Dude once in a while. You've earned the right to believe in anything you want!

Drill that prosthetic foot out and get after it!!

And keep on trucking' brother - your perseverance is inspirational. 20 minutes ago I was feel in' a bit sorry for myself over a hamstring tear. Not so much now. Thank you for the shift in perspective.


----------



## Caffeine Powered (Mar 31, 2005)

I used to think guys with one good foot were slow. Then I met Nathin Davisson. He routinely kicked my ass until I got born again hard. He's done events as long as 24hr single speed solo down to regular MTB races. I'll PM you with his email.


----------



## lubbockrider (Dec 19, 2011)

dont take this offensivley, but you could totaly mount a cleat to your foot. that would be epic. (just keeping it light)


----------



## Zignzag (Jan 23, 2004)

*perhaps you can find some inspiration in this story.*

With one leg and an iron will, Brett Wolfe sets himself apart from biking pack - seattlepi.com

I raced him once in a 100 mile mtb race. He beat me.


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

Keep a positive attitude amd you can overcome anything.


----------



## teamfour (Jan 15, 2012)

It may just be that the muscles in your leg are weakened making the new "foot" feel heavy.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Zarr, one word. Carbon fiber. Okay two words..


----------



## pwrtrainer (Oct 23, 2005)

You'll be fine. Give it time, make sure you take care of the other foot, and keep your head up.


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

*Hey fellas!! Good news!! (maybe?)*

I found a website for mtb amputees that told about...Magnetic Cleat pedals!!!
skep

Well, it's worth looking into anyway. Sounds a little crazy right?
...But if they work, hey. 
I'll keep everybody updated.
Gonna be a while though...


----------



## S_Trek (May 3, 2010)

It cant weight more than the factory unit can it? Hope you feel better:thumbsup:


----------



## dmullen1994 (Apr 23, 2012)

I am confused about what happened to you?


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

2ridealot said:


> Zarr,
> 
> Once your foot is on the pedal the weight won't be such a factor as it will be resting on the pedal and you won't need to be lifting it as with walking. Walking requires 100% load bearing on each step, cycling does not. Don't get discouraged as you have had it less than a full day. In the short term I say get used to walking for now and keep visualizing yourself pedaling and smiling, :thumbsup: I really do mean to try to visualize it, for now think bike path then maybe mtb after that.
> 
> Keep your chin up and try to be patient for now (I am the worst at being patient, btw)


X2, don't give up.


----------



## jmiah (Apr 13, 2012)

Sorry about your tribulations, you seam like a tough son of a bi##%. That being said, here's something for you.

Seems like you have a case of being a little *****. I'm presribing you a heavy dose of man the **** up. | Get Well Ecard | someecards.com


----------



## jmiah (Apr 13, 2012)

Pretty sure I prefaced it with some encouragement and in trying to keep it light I may have offended some. Frankly, if it wasn't the OP who I offended, I couldn't care less. If it was, sorry, it was not meant to offend anyone. Again, don't care about the negative rep points that so many seem to care about, but I don't intend to offend anyone. As a military vet and one who works daily with other military vets, I come accross many amputees in my life who live amazing lives and do way more than I ever could. Let that be some encouragement to you. Enough said. Best wishes on a speedy recovery and positive outlook.


----------



## crazy03 (Mar 15, 2011)

Hey bro, i hope your are adjusting to the new prosthesis. It will get easier I promise. Here's a company you should look at, it's called Otto Bock, they make cutting edge prosthetics. I'm not an amputee but I do have drop foot on my right foot. If you don't know what that is it is basically a useless foot that doesn't work; i was injured in Iraq by a bomb and it destroyed all the nerves and ligaments behind my right knee. I used a few different drop foot aides from them and they've worked much better than the other companies I've tried. One of the ones was 100% carbon fiber. It was awesome.


----------



## MtnHound (May 20, 2012)

Hang in there man. You'll figure it out. No matter what anyone else says, let your faith carry you through the rough spots. No shame in that...


----------



## dihymon (Jun 12, 2012)

Could you get some kind of titanium set up just for mountain biking? Something along the lines of what this guy has? Also you can use various metals to set up an equal weight with the other foot.

Scott Rigsby on a Mountain Bike - YouTube


----------



## GiantMountainTroll (Mar 27, 2012)

HOld your head up bro! This is one of my biggest fears to lose a limb, You sir are a warrior and a true cyclist with a real passion! an inspiration for us all!! Kudos my friend and ride on! :thumbsup:


----------



## CrippledOld Guy (Nov 30, 2012)

2ridealot said:


> Zarr,
> 
> Once your foot is on the pedal the weight won't be such a factor as it will be resting on the pedal and you won't need to be lifting it as with walking. Walking requires 100% load bearing on each step, cycling does not. Don't get discouraged as you have had it less than a full day. In the short term I say get used to walking for now and keep visualizing yourself pedaling and smiling, :thumbsup: I really do mean to try to visualize it, for now think bike path then maybe mtb after that.
> 
> Keep your chin up and try to be patient for now (I am the worst at being patient, btw)


2ridealots right, Ive got a super heavy suspension foot made by Osser, and it's still lighter than my OEM foot! It just feels heavy. It all goes away, some days you'll forget you've got it on.:thumbsup: BTW I feel more at home on my bike than walking


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

CrippledOld Guy said:


> 2ridealots right, Ive got a super heavy suspension foot made by Osser, and it's still lighter than my OEM foot! It just feels heavy. It all goes away, some days you'll forget you've got it on.:thumbsup: BTW I feel more at home on my bike than walking


I appreciate your encouragement.I'll try my best.
Z


----------



## Nothing's impossible (Mar 5, 2012)

Riding already?


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

Not yet.My prosthetic foot is not fitting me correct...so I have to wait til my insurance allows for changes.Until that time, I'm working on my bikes. :thumbsup:


----------



## GnarBrahWyo (Jun 4, 2012)

I recently rode in the Tour de Wyoming last season. One guy was missing his leg from the knee down. Older gentleman, probably in his early 60's I am guessing. He wasn't the fastest rider, but he wasn't near the slowest either. Saw him ride 107 miles one day and ride his bike over the Tetons the next. Very inspirational.


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

GnarBrahWyo said:


> I recently rode in the Tour de Wyoming last season. One guy was missing his leg from the knee down. Older gentleman, probably in his early 60's I am guessing. He wasn't the fastest rider, but he wasn't near the slowest either. Saw him ride 107 miles one day and ride his bike over the Tetons the next. Very inspirational.


Sounds like he likes bikes like you and me.
You keep riding...I'll keep riding...
Hey, everybody keep riding.
Z


----------

